

I’m Batman – 5 Lessons for Success by Bruce Wayne - majadizhar
http://www.techjuice.pk/im-batman-5-lessons-for-success-by-bruce-wayne/

======
fatimarizwan
Balance your personal & professional life - too difficult right now for us.

~~~
majadizhar
You should read this:

\- You don't think work/life balance; you just think life. Symbolic work-life
boundaries are almost impossible to maintain. Why? You are your business. Your
business is your life, just like your life is your business--which is also
true for family, friends, and interests--so there is no separation because all
those things make you who you are. Incredibly successful people find ways to
include family instead of ways to exclude work. They find ways to include
interests, hobbies, passions, and personal values in their daily business
lives. If you can't, you're not living--you're just working Full article:
[http://goo.gl/XWTpj5](http://goo.gl/XWTpj5)

------
aymanfarhat
6\. Coming from an insanely rich family and affording to fund expensive toys.

~~~
majadizhar
Would Tony Stark be an exception then?

